# Ford F-250 bench seat (extended cab) and carseats



## Amila (Apr 4, 2006)

Hubby is looking at getting one. Anyone know the info on whether or not you can install carseats rearfecing in these? Thanks! Oh, its a 2006 extended cab NOT quad cab.

Thanks.


----------



## boobybunny (Jun 28, 2005)

We had a 2004 F250 extended cab when our youngest was born. It was a tight fit... very tight fit as my hubby is 6'2" with VERY long legs. We ended up trading for a F150 SuperCrew, it was MUCH better for all.

At the time, we had a newborn, and a five year old in a booster.


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

I would recommend looking at a split bench. That way the passenger & middle 2/3 can be moved forward to accomodate the carseat without effecting the driver.


----------



## Amila (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks for the replies- this would be for very occasional trips. Mostly its for DH's work. He just wanted to make sure he could use it for the kids if he had to. Does it have latch? We have 2 rfing boulevards...


----------



## boobybunny (Jun 28, 2005)

Our 2004 had latch... and our 2005 F150 does.

Are you talking about the front bench or back bench?

In the 2005 F150 we have the front bench and it moves independantly between the driver/passenger sides. The rear bench moves as one, but one side can lay down without the other..

The 2004 F 250 had captain chairs up front (another reason for tradeing) and the carseat was a very tight fit against the back of the driver's seat. BUT we have that problem with most cars because of my husband's long legs. I always have to put the youngest behind the driver because of school drop offs.

If it is only once in a while, I would say it is fine... if by chance this becomes your daily driver for the kids, it will get tight.

On the other hand, I drove the F150 as my daily until we gas went through the roof. It had seating for six, where the escape hybrid only had seats for five... and more often than not I needed the 6th seat.


----------



## Amila (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks!


----------

